# Signs of Internal Parasites



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

So i found my livingstoni dead last night, i hadnt seen him for a few days so i lifted up everything and found a carcus in one of the plants. There wasnt any skin left though and from the looks of things i saw nothing on him illness wise. my water params test 0 ammonia 0 nitrite and 20 nitrate. the ph stays at a pretty constant 8.2 with GH/KH taking 12 drops to changer colors in the test. my ph is was 8.2 before my last w/c and was 8.2 after it aswell. this was done saturday. Im at a loss here params are in check and he was never bullied in the tank its almost like he just died cause it was time but he was only a juvy!!! so now im thinking he might of had internal parasites or soemthing because of the other day he had nothing and neither do any of the other fish in the tank and everyone is still eating. so what are tell tale ways of knowing if my fish have internal parasites?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

You shouldn't forget a lot of parasites live in the tank all the time, however they only attach sick / weak fish, sorta like ick outbreak when the fish are weakened from transport etc.
You don't have no poor water quality, which often play's a role. You say you have no singes in either behavioral or visible changes of any sort. And that really does make it next to impossible knowing the truth. If you had any type of signs on any part of the fish then you could go from there, but w/out that....you're guess is as good as any, unless you're hooked with someone working in a lab and can do a autopsy on your fish...

And you hadn't recently added any new fish that could have brought anything in did ya?

Really the only thing you CAN do is what you have been keep up the w/c and WATCH you fish for any isgns behavior or visually on the fish (scales gills mouth etc)

Sorry...


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

its just so frusterating having a fish die for no reason, i havent added any new ones for a while more than a month. all the other fish are perfectly fine Active they are eating and being territorial as usual. just curious if i should treat with metroMS but dont reallyt want to cause i have a HOB filter and the cartirdges have the carbon built in so its a pain in the a taking it out. just need opinions really Thanks for the reply angel


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that...maybe it was just one of those freak things...I can only suggest what angel said...keep watch on your other fish, for if it was parasitic...it'll spread now...but from what you're describing, it sounds more like misfortune than illness.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Absolutely don't treat any of your fish if they are not showing unusual signs at all. I'd keep the metromeds aside for now. Do you have Jungle Anti-parasite medicated foods? I'd store one just in case internal parasites are evident. It should be able to deal with flagellates, nematodes, trematodes and cestodes if any of the four happens. It contains levamisole, metro and prazi. Prazi kills trematodes and cestodes. Metro deals with flagellates and levamisole deals with nematodes.


----------

